# Creepy vintage photos



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

I love the vintage photos! Especially in black and white!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I meant to titled it "Creepy", dang spell check


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are great (and would be fun to add captions to).


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just got a book by Ossian Brown called "Haunted Air" & it's nothing but a collection of found pictures of people dressed in Halloween costumes. The pictures range in era from 1875-1955 so there's no Ben Cooper/Collegeville stuff from my childhood, but the pics are way creepier.

http://www.amazon.com/Haunted-Air-Ossian-Brown/dp/0224089706

There's only a single picture on each page, there's only the occasional pictures on the back of pages, most are just on the right facing page. There's no text on the pages (unless someone has already written on the actual picture), no info or explanation about the pics, it's LITERALLY JUST the pictures. It's very effective in its presentation & great coffee table book even though it's not a large format book.

I can't recommend it enough to everyone here that digs this type of vintage stuff.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Also, has anyone here read "Mrs. Peregrines Home for Peculiar Children?"

It's a great YA book & the story is told with found pictures like this. Some of the pictures in the book have been altered but the majority weren't altered at all & they're pretty odd pictures, or maybe I should say they're "peculiar" pictures. It's going to be a trilogy (or maybe more) so there's currently a second one out Hollow City. Both great books but the second one ends as if there's more because there IS more.

Miss Peregrine link

Hollow City link


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I picked up the first book because I liked the cover picture! Very good book


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The second one is good but it's very much a "middle" book. It ends with way more to go & know. I can't wait for the third.


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

Man, that photo with the tree is creepy!


----------



## Shellyfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you! I'm always looking for pictures like these for my digital photo frame.

Edit: Oops, I just realized this is a very old post. I can't figure out how to delete my reply.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Shellyfish said:


> Thank you! I'm always looking for pictures like these for my digital photo frame.
> 
> Edit: Oops, I just realized this is a very old post. I can't figure out how to delete my reply.


I've done that too Shellyfish but I don't think you need to delete, it would be cool to see some of your collections


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you for that 2nd pic, it tickles me! I just imagine driving home on a dark rural road when my headlights catch a foggy illuminated glimpse of that little scene. WTH!?!?!?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Demented Diva said:


> Thank you for that 2nd pic, it tickles me! I just imagine driving home on a dark rural road when my headlights catch a foggy illuminated glimpse of that little scene. WTH!?!?!?


It would be cool if you could capture that essence in home haunt


----------

